# What are you shooting?



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Just curious what you all are using this year for gun season.

I shoot an H&R Ultra Slug Hunter 20ga. I love it. It's accurate, doesn't kick much and pretty inexpensive. I heard they make them now with the thumb hole stock... Might have to upgrade next year.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Winchester 1300 12 gauge, but I have tagged out on bucks this year and will most likely go out with my Remington 700 in-line and shoot a doe.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

30 - 30 winchester.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Depends where I am ...


Remington 870 20 guage 

or my trusty ole
30-06


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

When day does "Michigan Resident Housewife Deer Season" open? I want to know so I can stay in where it will be safe. :lol:

Oh..can you ladies do the dishes, and laundry 1st? Thanks!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)




----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

The only thing a woman should be shooting is the nozzle of the garden hose washing up the mess I made dressing my dead deer. Oh yeah or the shot and spray to get the blood stains out of my camo.


BTW ladies only kidding things are slow today the men must be hunting and you gals must be vacuuming. all in good fun Jeff


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> When day does "Michigan Resident Housewife Deer Season" open? I want to know so I can stay in where it will be safe. :lol:
> 
> Oh..can you ladies do the dishes, and laundry 1st? Thanks!


Wow! That isnt going to start any [email protected]#!:mischeif:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

If I'm north my 308. If I'm south, I'm hunting field and I usually use my Optima magnum muzzle loader. Gotta get all the distance I can.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> When day does "Michigan Resident Housewife Deer Season" open? I want to know so I can stay in where it will be safe. :lol:
> 
> Oh..can you ladies do the dishes, and laundry 1st? Thanks!


 
It opens tomorrow. I suggest you stay indoors. Oh and to occupy your time. You can fix the washer, clean the garage, rake the leaves, change the oil in my car,winterize my boat and don't forget to sharpen your skinnin knife. You're going to have a busy afternoon. 

Oh and.......Thanks, you're such a nice guy.:evil:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I use my muzzle-loader, 50 cal. Thompson center Omega


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> When day does "Michigan Resident Housewife Deer Season" open? I want to know so I can stay in where it will be safe. :lol:
> 
> Oh..can you ladies do the dishes, and laundry 1st? Thanks!


You know I "DO" think that this qualifies as 'coyote damage' and thus means that wyle e coyote is FULL IN LEGAL HUNTING SEASON!!! :corkysm55


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

dogn4birdz said:


> The only thing a woman should be shooting is the nozzle of the garden hose washing up the mess I made dressing my dead deer. Oh yeah or the shot and spray to get the blood stains out of my camo.
> 
> 
> BTW ladies only kidding things are slow today the men must be hunting and you gals must be vacuuming. all in good fun Jeff


yeah my man is still hunting because its MY deer thats at the processors right now.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

new england single shot 20 ga. i think it's older than i am. :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

If I'm north; either my Sako 30-06, my Contender G2 in 30-30 or my Ultimate Firearms Muzzleloader.
If I'm south, the muzzleloader or a S&W 357. I gotta get another barrel for the Contender for the southern counties.


----------

